# Please share your chocolate pudding recipe



## profnot (Feb 7, 2019)

Do you have a chocolate pudding you love for which you would share the recipe?

With all this snow, I've had a longing for warm, creamy chocolate pudding.

The best recipe I have found online is at MarthaStewart.com
Here are the ingredients.  
6 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1 1/2 tablespoons cocoa powder
Pinch of salt
2 1/4 cups heavy cream
1 1/4 cups milk
2 egg yolks
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
6 ounces best-quality semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

If you have a better recipe, I'd love to use it!

TIA!


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2019)

I am a firm believer in if you want the very best, go to the folks who make the basic ingredient. Cocoa. I use Hershey's recipe and it has never failed me. 

https://www.hersheys.com/kitchens/en_us/recipes/quick-creamy-chocolate-pudding.html

And if that one isn't rich enough for you, here is their Dark Chocolate Mouse. Just a fancy name for pudding.  
https://www.hersheys.com/kitchens/en_us/recipes/dark-chocolate-mousse.html

I like to use the second site for making anything chocolate. All the recipes there use their "Special Dark Cocoa". They have my only "go to" recipe for a moist, rich dark chocolate cake that my whole family loves. And the Dark Cocoa Pudding is just as good as their rich chocolate cake. 

As a child, every school morning I had a cup of hot Hershey's cocoa along with two pieces of toast waiting for me. 

I am not a big fan of Martha Stewart. Perhaps it is because I know too much of her personal life. She is very difficult to work for. She has been on every single major television network. PBS is her last chance. I don't trust her recipes. She will often take someone else's recipe, change some of the ingredient amounts by a tad, give it a new name and then call it her own. And you will never see her taste her own cooking. I watch her just to get some ideas. Then go elsewhere for a recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 8, 2019)

I like the recipes that use cocoa instead of chocolate. It's usually easier to work with and it doesn't have any soy lecithin, which most chocolate, even cooking chocolate, does. I'm not supposed to eat soy.


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I like the recipes that use cocoa instead of chocolate. It's usually easier to work with and it doesn't have any soy lecithin, which most chocolate, even cooking chocolate, does. I'm not supposed to eat soy.



The roasted cocoa bean is beaten and crushed down to a powder. Almost the same process as coffee beans. And I find the cocoa makes the best chocolate foods. 

When my kids were small, I use to make the Hershey's recipe for their syrup for chocolate milk. Pirate asked me to make some before winter is over. One time I made a quart of it and gave it to Pirate's oldest son. He is still raving about it. Well, as soon as I am well enough, Hershey's Cocoa will be back at work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2019)

*Addie*, you keep trashing Martha Stewart:


Addie said:


> ...I am not a big fan of Martha Stewart. Perhaps it is because I know too much of her personal life. She is very difficult to work for...


How well do you KNOW her? How many times have you lunched with her? I don't know what has formed your opinion, but here is an article by someone who actually worked for her at one time:
*What's Martha Stewart really like?*

You had better be careful before you get sued for libel.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 8, 2019)

This is a small batch chocolate pie recipe which I make often.. We like it for the pudding itself, with or without making it a pie.. Just enough for two.. 

https://www.dessertfortwo.com/chocolate-cream-pie-2/

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not a chocolate fan but this recipe for butterscotch pudding is epic! I miss you .40!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/butterscotch-pudding-66643.html


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 8, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm not a chocolate fan but this recipe for butterscotch pudding is epic! I miss you .40!
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/butterscotch-pudding-66643.html



Thank you for posting this.. 4 servings is perfect for us!! 

I love, love, love, butterscotch pudding.. 

Ross


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, you keep trashing Martha Stewart:
> 
> How well do you KNOW her? How many times have you lunched with her? I don't know what has formed your opinion, but here is an article by someone who actually worked for her at one time:
> *What's Martha Stewart really like?*
> ...



I still don't like her attitude. She always comes across as smug and a know-it-all to me. I have heard and read too many stories that definitely not in her favor.

If I am going to admire anyone who worked for a famous chef, it would be Sara Moulton. She was the food stylist for Julia. I remember the very first time she was on the air for her own show. She was soooo nervous. Shaking like a leaf in the wind. But after a week of daily shows she calmed down and has been on the air continuously without doing any jail time for fraud. 

Sara is a trained chef from one of the most prestigious schools in the U.S. She can honestly use the word "Chef" before her name.  Being a model while in college can hardly qualify for her to be called a graduate chef. Model/Stock Broker/Cook (Jail Bird) is not a title of distinction.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 8, 2019)

YUM....I love both chocolate and butterscotch puddings...thanks so much for the links, Kay and Ross!  I saved them both.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh for pete's sake. How did Martha get into this conversation? Take your rant to your favorite venting platform Addie.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> YUM....I love both chocolate and butterscotch puddings...thanks so much for the links, Kay and Ross!  I saved them both.



My youngest son "butterscotch anything." He will even drool just seeing a commercial for butterscotch.


----------



## profnot (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the warning that Martha Stewart's recipes can have errors.  That proved to the be case on this one.

I used the ingredients as listed in my original post.  But I changed a lot of the recommended procedures.  Good thing!  The original recipe would have curdled the egg yolks for sure!

The pudding came out too heavy on the chocolate - if there is such a thing.

I think it mandatory the recipe have another flavor.  Next time I will substitute the 1 tsp vanilla with 1 Tbsp Frangelico.  Perhaps 2 Tbsp. 

Or perhaps I will just add tangerine slices to add a fresh acid taste to the pudding.  Perhaps tangerine slices as well as substitute vanilla with Grand Marnier.

The result was very tasty - infinitely better than a jello brand box mix. 

I have been eating small bowls of the pudding, warmed in the microwave to enjoy while watching the snow swirling down.


----------

